

WhatTheFuckShouldINameMyStartup.com - rooshdi
http://whatthefuckshouldinamemystartup.com/

======
__rkaup__
This one's funnier: <http://whatthefuckismysocialmediastrategy.com/>

------
jamesbritt
So, when do we all finally agree that tossing in "fuck" or some variant
("fucking", "motherfucking") is no longer witty or cute? I think we can stick
a fork in this one now; it's done.

~~~
rooshdi
It's just a joke, don't take it too seriously. The utility behind this is
quite good though.

